
2016 Algolia community gift: Yarn package search - vvoyer
https://discourse.algolia.com/t/2016-algolia-community-gift-yarn-package-search/319
======
pinouchon
Slick.

Random idea: what about instead of the "search by algolia" text, you replace
the magnifying glass icon inside the search bar with an algolia-themed
magnifying glass. For example you take the 'o' of algolia that looks like a
clock and add the handlebar in the bottom right. And that's your new
magnifying glass icon. And make this new icon the default integration.

This way, people would come to associate the fast-search with that logo,
without having a "by algolia" text cluttering the UI.

------
cornedor
I like the results, it shows much more info than npmjs.com, but it also shows
some shortcuts to GitHub etc. I often click on the GitHub link on the package
page to check the bugs section to see if it is still active.

